# My Downbike



## DB ReTodd (Apr 5, 2017)

Since I'm new on here. Thought I would share a picture of my custom bike!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 5, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Since I'm new on here. Thought I would share a picture of my custom bike!View attachment 446857



Bad to the Bone, I want one.... Great job!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 5, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Bad to the Bone, I want one.... Great job!



Well thank you Sir! I still have some changes to make, but that's all part of the experience.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe !


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah Todd, welcome


----------



## Intense One (Apr 5, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Since I'm new on here. Thought I would share a picture of my custom bike!View attachment 446857



Gotta keep your tires full if you gonna run that low!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 5, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Yeah Todd, welcome



Well hi there, Supa!


----------



## eeapo (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you build it?


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2017)

Pretty cool, love that rear suspension. Welcome to the Cabe. Can you bounce it, going down the road?


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 14, 2017)

I had it built and have sense made some changes. Yes, I can move it while riding. Makes for a great spark show at night. I'll try and post a video of it that I took with my Gopro.


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's see your video, DB ReTodd


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 26, 2017)

The file is too large and won't let me upload.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's the video link of me dragging. Hope you all enjoy as much as I do!!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 28, 2017)

Now that looks fun!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2017)

So is there some kind of removable skid plate or are you just grinding away the frame?


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 28, 2017)

Far out man! That's cool, or should I say that's HOT !


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> So is there some kind of removable skid plate or are you just grinding away the frame?



There's two bolts that the bike sits on when layed out, that's what makes the sparks. Higher the grade bolt, better the sparks\,,/


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 3, 2017)

Talk about a low rider,love it.Welcome to the cabe


----------

